# Port St Joe last week



## Rabun (Jun 20, 2022)

Spent last week on cape San blas fishing PSJ bay. Left the boat at home due to the ARS opener timing and the ridiculous fuel prices (thanks Brandon you DA) and dusted off the kayak. Had the full moon early week and the fishing was great…had a good early morning, mid day and evening bite Monday and Tuesday. The rest of the week lost the mid day bite but still good early and late. Caught double digit trout numbers every day but one with over 50% being keepers, a couple slot reds and your typical trash fish…hardheads and ladyfish. Got into some small flounder on one sand bar on Tuesday. Fished all artificials…skitter walks, swim baits, spoons and gulp. Saw more marine life than I ever have up close and personal in the yak…many loggerheads, sharks, rays, baitfish galore and some who knows what. The nurse sharks were breeding in the shallows and those suckers were huge!  They like it rough if you know what I mean. Watched the sun rise over the bay most every morning and it was spectacular. Pics just don’t do nature justice. Didn’t take many pics but here’s a few..

Went to SGI for a day and enjoyed some baked oysters at Paddy’s raw bar. Highly recommend it!


Released most all trout after the initial batch cause many were full of worms. Never had that issue before and I understand they don’t bother you physically when cooked but mentally they did. Had a great week but exhausted ??


----------



## twtabb (Jun 20, 2022)

Fillet those trout and you can pick the worms out. They don’t bother me.
Those were some nice fish. Looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## pjciii (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks like a good time was had and the weather Cooperated


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 20, 2022)

eNVy.

SJB is one a my favorite places on earth.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2022)

Good times and great memories!


----------



## slow motion (Jun 20, 2022)

Congratulations on a great trip.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks like a great trip.  I don't do the kayak thing but I need to learn and try it...


----------



## Rabun (Jun 20, 2022)

twtabb said:


> Fillet those trout and you can pick the worms out. They don’t bother me.
> Those were some nice fish. Looks like you had a great trip.



I did exactly that…but still just a mental block. We ate plenty with no issues but we didn’t let the women know. No problem with them in the reds. Caught several over the slot but no real gators. There’s no shortage of trout in that bay that’s for sure


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 20, 2022)

Where did you launch from? Love it down there, nice job catching!


----------



## Deerhead (Jun 20, 2022)

Rabun,

We were there last week also.  Did not fish but saw several small sharks caught serf fishing.  Weather was perfect.  Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 20, 2022)

huntindawg said:


> Where did you launch from? Love it down there, nice job catching!



We have a connection at Ovation so we were able to keep our yaks there. But we caught most of our fish just south of eagle harbor off the state park fishing around the many sand bars in the area. Park still doesn’t open til 8 which is kinda late to get started. Had the most luck fishing the edges of those bars where it transitioned to grass. 2-5’ of water for the most part


----------



## Rabun (Jun 20, 2022)

A guy caught a 150# tarpon off the beach while shark fishing using a live hardhead. Who’d a thought


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 20, 2022)

Awesome job! Just consider those worms extra protein and eat away! I like to cook mine whole, so there is no telling how many I have consumed over the years.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 20, 2022)

Dustin Pate said:


> Awesome job! Just consider those worms extra protein and eat away! I like to cook mine whole, so there is no telling how many I have consumed over the years.



?? Just never encountered them before. How do you like to cook whole?  Always looking for new recipes


----------



## sea trout (Jun 21, 2022)

Nice job wearin out the trout in the kayak!!!
I hear ya on the fuel prices it's terrible! The fmily members who go to the Hartwell lake house have been gasin up my Robalo. But I doubt we go to the coast again this year. This will be 2 years in a row I don't make it to the coast! Last year was the first year in in over 20 years I didn't go to Ga coast. This may be the second


----------



## Rabun (Jun 22, 2022)

Thanks Trout!  Yes it's a crying shame they have priced regular people like us out of being able to utilize the things we have worked so hard to purchase. What infuriates me most is that's it's all by design while the elites in dc enjoy their private jets and toys all at our expense. Sorry to hear it's impacted you as well. But hey this is the fishing forum...my vent is over. I hope you do get to the coast and enjoy God's creations and get to dunk a line even if only in a paddle craft. Take care brother!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 22, 2022)

You too man!!
Yeah I don't understand politics but you sound spot on with what I think is goin on too!
They won't stop us from fishin, we got kayaks too. Who knows if the time becomes available in Sept or Oct I may try to go for at least a couple days. Transducer went out on my Robalo this spring though, so that's another somthin ta spend money on. I feel very confident on Hartwell without it if I stay where we've been playin for 25 years. But I would never go to Ga coast without workin transducer, that'd get ya stuck in a heartbeat!! Have a fun summer Rabun!!


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 23, 2022)

That's awesome.....! Thanks for sharing.....!!!!!

I agree w/ the fuel prices so leaving the 23 foot center console at home and taking the 15' fiberglass mod-V hull with 20 hp EFI suzuki.  Arggggg.  Have to really pick the days (weather and wind) with that small boat.  Plan to leave the small boat at the house down there so when we do weekend trips I can take the small truck VS driving the full size truck and full size boat.  I'll save the big boat/truck for the longer week trips.  353 miles each way door to door is a LOT of fuel at $4.50 a gallon.

Usually launch at PSJ city boat ramp. Highland is good, but the currents can be crazy, esp for a small boat.  Last time I did Indian Pass ramp with a 19 center console I ran up on sandbars like crazy.  Oops.  Currents there can be STRONG as well.  Saw a shark swimming in shallow water that was an easy 10 foot long.  Makes you think twice about going in the water.  

Plan to leave first thing in the AM (Friday).  ---lovely ATL traffic.  Only gonna stay the weekend and maybe head back down longer for the 4th of july weekend/week.

Man, it's gonna be hot as heck down there.  Heat index was 110 in PSJ today so hope for cooler weather.

Also likely doing a little bit of surf fishing while at the beach.  Last time we caught cat, whiting, and pompano.

Love that area.  Keep it a secret fellas......it's nothing like PCB area.  Super quiet and peaceful.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 26, 2022)

Good luck!  Hope you catch some dinner!  Keep us posted


----------



## Dixie Shooter (Jun 26, 2022)

*Great pics! My wife and I visited there the first week of June.*

*Simply beautiful and quiet. Older folks paradise. We were also glad to see Mexico Beach recovering.*

*Looks like a great trip. Congratulation on your success and time well spent!*


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 26, 2022)

I can't believe I haven't been to psj since 2018 and never fished it from a boat, only the beach, may have to change that this year.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Outstanding!


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 28, 2022)

FISHING UPDATE:  Only surf fished one evening.  All trash fish, but my 11 year old enjoyed it.  Think we caught 11 in 3 hours.  
Rest of the time we were working on the house.
Calm days in the AM but wind picked up in the afternoons.....definitely need to get out the beach by 6 am and I bet our luck would be much different (and better).

Trying to head back down in a week.  Lets hope.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 28, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I can't believe I haven't been to psj since 2018 and never fished it from a boat, only the beach, may have to change that this year.



Was bummed I didn’t have my boat but that was my decision…excellent fishing nearshore and just offshore. But a 
kayak will get you to some decent fish in the bay. I used all artificial but if you catch some live bait and free line them you can catch some monster trout and fine redfish. One of our crew does that…castnets bait fish and free lines them along drop offs. But a boat definitely opens up many more opportunities


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2022)

Great pics man!!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 28, 2022)

Rabun said:


> Was bummed I didn’t have my boat but that was my decision…excellent fishing nearshore and just offshore. But a
> kayak will get you to some decent fish in the bay. I used all artificial but if you catch some live bait and free line them you can catch some monster trout and fine redfish. One of our crew does that…castnets bait fish and free lines them along drop offs. But a boat definitely opens up many more opportunities


Last time I went to psj I didn't have a company truck and the boat wasn't 100% so I didn't want to spoil a vacation with boat issues so we went without it?. I caught a 20in trout wade fishing so I couldn't complain.


----------



## Gwebb (Jun 28, 2022)

Going down to the cape in a few weeks, is eagle harbor boat ramp inside state park? Looking for closet boat ramp to bay.


----------



## Gwebb (Jun 28, 2022)

Another question I forgot, nearest bait store for shrimp and mud minnows? Thanks


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 28, 2022)

Gwebb said:


> Going down to the cape in a few weeks, is eagle harbor boat ramp inside state park? Looking for closet boat ramp to bay.


Yes, there is another ramp right when u pass the big rocks in the curve toward the bottom of the cape. But it is shallow there.


----------



## Gwebb (Jun 28, 2022)

Thanks I’ll check that out. I guess the only other option is to trailer to port st joe to put in if I want to fish before 8 am.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 28, 2022)

Gwebb said:


> Thanks I’ll check that out. I guess the only other option is to trailer to port st joe to put in if I want to fish before 8 am.



Port St Joe has a number of ramps.
Presnell's, which use to be $10 launch
City of PSJ launch which is now $20....!!!! (or annual pass of $100)
Highland, which is under the bridge: FREE.  However, if the current is strong, you could be faced with a challenge docking your boat.  Also, very small docking area so if it gets crowded.....could be an issue.

If you want easier access to offshore:
Indian pass boat ramp:  Free.  Beware of many sand bars heading offshore.
Mexico Beach: $10 fee or (annual pass of $100).


----------



## Rabun (Jul 1, 2022)

Yes eagle harbor is in state park and they don’t open the gate’s until 8 am. That ramp that Semi-pro is referring to has boulders placed across it so unusable for a trailer…can still launch paddlecraft from there though. You can buy bait at scallop cove bait shop on the cape…I know they have live shrimp but not sure about mud minnows.  Good dead bait selection as well.  Blue water outfitters in town has everything so if you use the public ramp they are handy. Let us know how you make out. Good luck!


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 4, 2022)

Fished on the beach  Late AM today. caught 2 whiting. A pinfish and a Pomp. Saw a boat load of blue crabs five feet from shore. Didn’t bring a net. 
boat ramp is a zoo so didn’t go out.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 5, 2022)

Glad to hear there are still a few pompano out there. Yup, I bet the holiday weekend boat ramp follies were in full swing.  Hope you get out before you need to return. Good luck!


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 6, 2022)

95g atl said:


> Port St Joe has a number of ramps.
> Presnell's, which use to be $10 launch
> City of PSJ launch which is now $20....!!!! (or annual pass of $100)
> Highland, which is under the bridge: FREE.  However, if the current is strong, you could be faced with a challenge docking your boat.  Also, very small docking area so if it gets crowded.....could be an issue.
> ...


Presnells is not letting the public use their ramp. Unless that has changed very recently, like the last couple of weeks. I'll drive by there sometime this week I'm sure, while heading to a job site, and see if the sign is still up.


----------



## burtontrout (Jul 11, 2022)

Rabun said:


> Spent last week on cape San blas fishing PSJ bay. Left the boat at home due to the ARS opener timing and the ridiculous fuel prices (thanks Brandon you DA) and dusted off the kayak. Had the full moon early week and the fishing was great…had a good early morning, mid day and evening bite Monday and Tuesday. The rest of the week lost the mid day bite but still good early and late. Caught double digit trout numbers every day but one with over 50% being keepers, a couple slot reds and your typical trash fish…hardheads and ladyfish. Got into some small flounder on one sand bar on Tuesday. Fished all artificials…skitter walks, swim baits, spoons and gulp. Saw more marine life than I ever have up close and personal in the yak…many loggerheads, sharks, rays, baitfish galore and some who knows what. The nurse sharks were breeding in the shallows and those suckers were huge!  They like it rough if you know what I mean. Watched the sun rise over the bay most every morning and it was spectacular. Pics just don’t do nature justice. Didn’t take many pics but here’s a few..
> View attachment 1158781View attachment 1158783View attachment 1158784View attachment 1158785View attachment 1158786View attachment 1158787View attachment 1158788View attachment 1158789View attachment 1158790
> Went to SGI for a day and enjoyed some baked oysters at Paddy’s raw bar. Highly recommend it!
> View attachment 1158796
> ...





I see you eating those St. Cheddars. I crave those things about a month before we head to SGI. Glad you caught fish and hope you are doing well.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 12, 2022)

Hey Burtontrout! Been a long time. Hope you and yours have been doing well and you’ve been able to wet a line here and there!  Yes we were lucky enough to get a few. You headed to SGI anytime soon?  I do like those baked oysters ?


----------

